# Dog pees when he gets excited/scared



## Matth3w (Feb 21, 2007)

My dog is 1.5 yrs old and never goes to the bathroom in the house, except when I come home. At this point, even if I ignore him and try to be calm and not excite him, he excites himself and pees in his crate and then begins running around peeing. He also seems to still be scared of me after two weeks or so of ownership, and will often pee if I touch him. If he is going to pee everywhere when I touch him, I am not going to be able to keep this dog. I am really doing my best with him and trying not to get frustrated let alone mad, but I don't want my whole house to smell like pee.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I believe it's referred to as "submissive urination." We had a dog that did the same thing. I have seen it in some other dogs, usually hyper breeds like herding dogs. 
Ours eventually stopped doing it. But until she did, we greeted her on the patio. She could stay in the dog run outside during nice weather while we were at work. During the winter we put her crate next to the door so that when we opened the crate she would run out onto the porch to greet us.

I don't know why they do this, well, obviously they feel submissive to you. But I'm sure that someone on the forum knows the reason for this and may be able to suggest some better ways of coping. In the meanwhile buy some Natures Miracle to keep the place smelling fresh!


----------



## Matth3w (Feb 21, 2007)

See the problem I have is the dog pees when I get near the crate to open it also. I know it is submissive reading, but I found a lot of references on the fact that it COULD be broken of, but not really HOW aside from what you just described. I cant change the tone in my voice obviously...


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I know a few things about this submissive behavior but not a whole lot of specifics about getting it to stop quickly.

The dog lacks confidence in himself in your presence. You have done nothing wrong. Depending on where you got the dog from, perhaps it was abused, maybe by a man. 

This is what I was told to do for our dog:
*never approach the dog head on, always from the side
*don't look into the dog's eyes, look at their tail if you have to look in their direction
*don't speak to the dog when you come home, just let it outside (and clean the crate)
*build confidence in the dog by playing games like fetch (do it outside because the dog will urinate at first when it returns the toy) and make it really fun for both of you
*try obedience classes to give the dog confidence, if you can get the dog to obey some simple commands you may be able to get him outside before the peeing commences! Also, dogs get gratification from obeying you thus building confidence
*always make your presence with the dog a positive experience and try to really minimize anything the dog could get into that you would have to reprimand for until you get the urination problem solved. Make it easy for him to be a good dog.
*expose the dog to a lot of social situations so that he becomes more comfortable around people in general. I went to parks, outdoor malls, places where noisy kids' soccer games were, anything to de-sensitize the dog to noise, greetings, people

I know that none of this solves your immediate problems. But if you really want to keep the dog then there are some ways to work on the problem. Hopefully someone who trains dogs will answer your post.


----------



## Matth3w (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you that is some good advice.


----------

